# New Xikar Xi3 Phantom



## RWalleyTX (Feb 21, 2012)

New toy... I always wanted the carbon version of the xi3 but never pulled the trigger until I saw the latest version.


----------



## jcazz (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow - that looks really nice!


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Saxxxy!


----------



## ShaneG (Apr 9, 2014)

Is the blade edge itself still shiny steel?


----------



## RWalleyTX (Feb 21, 2012)

No they are black stainless blades


----------



## ShaneG (Apr 9, 2014)

That does look super cool


----------



## irie (Aug 29, 2013)

dig it! nice pick up man. I love my Xi cutter


----------



## TreySC (May 30, 2014)

That's clean, I like it!


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

Niiiiice. I scored one with carbon on eBay several years back for a great price, but with the regular stainless blades. That black steel looks NICE.


----------



## Bryan1021 (Aug 9, 2014)

I am looking for a nice cutter like that myself.


----------



## drb124 (Nov 11, 2011)

Nice Cutter! I've been looking at it myself. Seeing some in person pics here may force my hand! Ha. Although I did just by a Room 101 Xi1 last night, but I suppose one can never have too many lighters or cutters. My only reservation would be how the PVD coating on the blades will hold up.


----------



## RWalleyTX (Feb 21, 2012)

Time will tell. It's only had a week of use and so far no signs of wear on the black


----------



## Tgs679 (Mar 2, 2014)

Looks real nice, almost too nice to use. I like my Ti Xi3, but once i got a Palio it never comes out of the box. I will have to break it back out.


----------



## KungFumeta (Aug 7, 2014)

It looks really, really awesome in back. I have an XI2 which is about a year old and can't quite justify spending 70$ on another cutter instead of cigars while the one i have still works flawlessly.

BUT I WANT ONE SO BADDDD!!!


----------



## RWalleyTX (Feb 21, 2012)

Yea I do want a Palio cutter I hear good things about them.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Looks very nice but the price point I've been seeing is a bit on the steep side. Maybe I'm looking in the wrong places at over $120.


----------



## Hubby (May 28, 2013)

Damn.. That looks awesome! I might have to pick one up! Sexy as hell...


----------



## RWalleyTX (Feb 21, 2012)

Yea it's expensive but for something that you will have for a lifetime and with lifetime warranty you might as well get a finish u really want. I also want a Palio as my backup cutter


----------



## grammworks_adam (Oct 31, 2012)

Have this cutter, love it. I have gone thru a ton of cutters and IMO it cutter better than anyone out there.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

JustinThyme said:


> Looks very nice but the price point I've been seeing is a bit on the steep side. Maybe I'm looking in the wrong places at over $120.


Agreed. I have the carbon fiber Xi3, and while more expensive than some, picked it up for under $50. Out of curiosity, is the cost of this model based solely off the "cool black", or is there some value to the materials/procedure used to make it? I know the mammoth bone one is inordinately expensive as well, but then again... you have a mammoth bone cutter.

Is this one $50 extra over the normal Carbon Fiber one because of the color alone???

Note: This doesn't take away from the "cool cutter" factor, I still stand by my original comment


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Atlantic Cigar has these for $79.99. Just ask to be notified when in stock. I was waiting for a week before I was notified and they only had one in stock.


----------



## Indy-hp (Feb 22, 2014)

Very nice!!

Is the sheath really stingray? Looks like it. Even more cool if so.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Great Cutter....


----------

